
Core ML Simplified with Lumina - jamesonthecrow
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/coreml-simplified-with-lumina-745e61035f30
======
adpirz
Whoa. This is an elegant solution to all the boilerplate that goes into
running camera output through neural networks on iOS. Kudos.

------
derektlo
Really cool!

